# Might have a problem here...



## Kinetix7 (Feb 25, 2009)

Apparently one of my cores is clocked at 2.2GHz (normal stock setting for E4500), and the other at 1.2GHz (DEFINITELY NOT NORMAL). CPU-Z says one core has a multiplier of 11, and the other of 6. Help?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Do you have throttling enabled?

if this isn't disabled when overclocking then your cpu will throttle down to a lower speed when doing task that dont need loads of speed like being on the internet etc.


----------



## Kinetix7 (Feb 25, 2009)

Fixed it, but I'll need to get more fans before I'm able to overclock; temps were a bit too high.


----------

